# how's your pile looking?



## phathead69 (Jan 21, 2018)

This is the pile close to my smoker  Im using now. Right rack 7ft x 40 inch hickory and apple. Left rack is fire pit wood.





	

		
			
		

		
	
 Hickory and apple ready to be moved up to smoker pile 7ft x 4ft 2rows deep.





	

		
			
		

		
	
 Split yesterday 4ft x 5ft for this coming fall, all hickory.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 21, 2018)

Nice stash!
Mine is getting a little low!
Al


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 21, 2018)

Phathead, can't say mine in any way, manor or fashion compares to yours. My pile is sitting on a shelf in my garage in plastic bags or in a bucket. Looks like a whole lotta wood.

Chris


----------



## phathead69 (Jan 21, 2018)

Thanks AL and gmc it's probably a lot of wood compared to other stick burners. Kindly why I posted it. I know my FB is little bit small when ran thru various calculators. To late as it was built before i found out there are ideal size parameters.  I go thru a lot of wood on some smokes and less on other smokes . I know ambient conditions affect wood consumption. Just wanting to see how much wood others use for personal smoking:). Meat of course.


----------



## motolife313 (Jan 22, 2018)

I think I've got enough for a while. These are all my cooking woods. 7 different kinds. All almost a year stacked


----------



## bluewhisper (Jan 22, 2018)

I'm past halfway through the maple I got in October 2016. It will be time to start looking around soon. My offset is not very big (see sig) so it doesn't go through fuel very quickly.


----------



## phathead69 (Jan 22, 2018)

Dang moto your wood poor. I'd have trouble keeping species identified and choosing the one for the task at hand. Nice, powered splitter or hand split? Most recent stack I hand split and two days later still feeling the burn.


----------



## motolife313 (Jan 22, 2018)

I get all that wood for free myself and my chainsaw. The red engine is a bigger engine I put in. Hand built myself. Screw and all. I did buy the hardend tip off eBay


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 23, 2018)

Piles mine are gone a few years ago  OH sorry wood pile mine is low gave up wood stove went to pellet stove and don't have the wood pile anymore. Use to be like 5 cords a year.

Warren


----------



## richard cameron (Jan 23, 2018)

That's a nice stash!


----------

